# Paph batch.



## Roy (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some of these flower this year. Just a few of my Paph Harold Koopowitz seedlings.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 5, 2009)

nice...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2009)

ditto!


----------



## Elena (Jan 5, 2009)

Lots of happy babies! Hope you see some flowers soon.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice Roy. What's the leaf span on the biggest?


----------



## dan_t (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my! :drool::drool:

I wish I had room to do something like that - I would love to compare that many of the same cross side-by-side! Just like the farrianum the other week - they are still in my memory! :drool::drool:

Dan


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2009)

Good looking plants.


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Roy. What's the leaf span on the biggest?



There are 6 that range from 8 to 12 inches and six that go from just over 12 inches up to 15 inches. The grower I bought them from has some in spike now of around the same size as the larger ones.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

Wonderful seedlings!!! Very promising...


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2009)

looks like a bumper crop:clap::clap:

What mix are you using Roy?


----------



## paphreek (Jan 5, 2009)

They all look very strong. I look forward to seeing the flowers.


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> What mix are you using Roy?



Mix is 4 parts composted small grade Pine Bark to 1 part red scoria ( volcanic rock ) The plants are in 3 inch x 4 inch deep pots.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Mix is 4 parts composted small grade Pine Bark to 1 part red scoria ( volcanic rock ) The plants are in 3 inch x 4 inch deep pots.



That's a little bit different Roy. How did you come up with this one?


----------



## Roy (Jan 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's a little bit different Roy. How did you come up with this one?



There is a commercial grower here that uses it. I have bought many plants from him and those that has been repotted on a regular basis had beautiful roots. I was using bark only and it needed something extra. Perlite (spongerock) is too expensive where I am as are many other possible additives so I used the scoria and haven't looked back with plant growth. The chemical analysis of the rock is very good and helps the plants.


----------

